# not flowers ... but flowers right?



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

So DH and I are going away for an overnight this weekend. We have some awesome plans. But in addition to all that, I would like to get a little token of appreciation. Just a little something that says yes I know things can be stressful with work, kids, etc.. and I appreciate you. I know he will love that message. And the thingy is not that important. But I would like a thingy anyway. Any ideas?

ANd yes, I know about the unsolicited BJ. I mean on top of that. 

(Please stop with the on top of puns already! )


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

Not flowers. My wife got me flowers once. It was weird.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeah I know. But what? He is a woodworker. ABout 20 years ago, I got him chocolate tools. He thought I was nuts.


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

LOL...well I don't know, but chocolate tools sound like a pretty good gift to me.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I think that dress will be enough of a thingy.

Champagne/sparkling wine.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Buy him some smoking hot knickers that make you want to chase him around the house.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Buy him some smoking hot knickers that make you want to chase him around the house.


https://www.thebeaufortbonnetcompan...-pink-with-plantation-pink?variant=5006589380

Where are you from?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I realize that I know nothing about your man. But this would really hit the mark for me.
Leek










But you have to include a penny with it. old superstition.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Good vein. But he has a TON of knives. I may roll that way anyway. From what I have heard, a dude can't have too many.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

NobodySpecial said:


> https://www.thebeaufortbonnetcompan...-pink-with-plantation-pink?variant=5006589380
> 
> Where are you from?


Well when im buying them I call them boy panties. So I knew that wouldn’t fly here. Others may just call them sexy underwear, but the word underwear is not sexy. Knickers is sexier. I took a shot at it. 

I just know that men don’t buy themselves these things, so I always had to buy anything fancy I wanted to see on him. Which was kind of a challenge because a lot of sexy man stuff is gay looking or too stripper looking.

https://www.calvinklein.us/en/mens-...fs/focused-fit-micro-boxer-brief-61901487-021

These are just regular wear, but my last boyfriend had a bunch of these in different colors, and they looked so sexy on him. They definitely don’t look like much on the model. They have this wonderful light texture to them and he liked them because they are very breezy. They looked incredible on his ass, and they are even a little bit shiny (but not weird looking shiny) and the shines makes the subtle muscles on his ass even more sexy.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm with @CharlieParker. 

Beyond the dress and the fun times, I could think of nothing I'd want. Just spend time with me away from all distractions.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

How about a nice bottle of whatever drink he likes?

Maybe scotch or bourbon?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Leather goods always seem to be a hit with my fella. A nice leather watch box, a leather catch-all for his dresser, a leather passport cover and stamped leather luggage tags have all gone over well. My guy really likes scotch and bourbon, so a nice bottle works well. A pair of really good quality double old fashioned glasses and a couple of large ice sphere molds comprised a well received gift once. I also got my SO a Brackish bow-tie as a gift not long ago and he loves it. 

Concert tickets, a good cast iron pan for the cooking enthusiast, weird vintage/antique tools, manly jewelry like a leather bracelet or some such, wine or liquor paraphernalia, coffee-related stuff? How about a gift box from Man Crates? If you have it "gift wrapped" (completely encased in duct tape), it'll keep you both entertained for quite a while just opening it.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

NobodySpecial said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > Buy him some smoking hot knickers that make you want to chase him around the house.
> ...


How about chocolate knickers?


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

I heard about these this morning - beef jerky bouquets. 

https://manlymanco.com/products/flowers


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

NobodySpecial said:


> So DH and I are going away for an overnight this weekend. We have some awesome plans. But in addition to all that, I would like to get a little token of appreciation. Just a little something that says yes I know things can be stressful with work, kids, etc.. and I appreciate you. I know he will love that message. And the thingy is not that important. But I would like a thingy anyway. Any ideas?
> 
> ANd yes, I know about the unsolicited BJ. I mean on top of that.
> 
> (Please stop with the on top of puns already! )


My W will get me a six pack of beer that I like. Sometime 2 6 packs. She will place them in the frig with a note of appreciation and forthcoming skin games. The beer from my W is like my flowers to her.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Varies too much with the person. 

For me the attempt would mean more than the actual gift, and would be very much appreciated.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

NobodySpecial said:


> Yeah I know. But what? He is a woodworker. ABout 20 years ago, I got him chocolate tools. He thought I was nuts.


Do you know the specific type or woodworking? 

It matters, if you know I can give you GREAT Ideas...

Or course, an unsolicited BJ is always a good idea, which you know of course...


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

How about a nice bottle of champagne? Could you get a couple's massage?


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

karole said:


> How about a nice bottle of champagne? Could you get a couple's massage?


We don't drink. I did get him a massage. I don't like them. But he does.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Before we were married my wife and I made a pact.
If one of us rejected the other for sex for any reason whatsoever there was a forfeit to be paid.
She decided what mine was and vice versa.
Her forfeit is to cook me a bacon sandwich and give me a blowjob while I am eating said sandwich.
I haven’t got it yet but I think it’s a great idea.🤗


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

If he likes chocolate, get him an assortment of high-end chocolates. Most cities have local chocolate shops. Dark chocolate if he likes that. One nice thing about getting assortments is that it's fun to enjoy together.

High end coffee is also good. Find a local shop that roasts their own.

Tools are going to be tough, because he likely has a full assortment already. And typically he will have specific, high-end tools in mind. It would be hard to get him a token tool that would be high quality. If he doesn't have a keychain knife, a good one is a Leatherman Micra or other small Leatherman. It's a small multitool, but is high quality and very useful. You can even get it engraved to make it more special.

Fun socks can be a nice gift. I have several pairs that I've received as gifts from my wife and kids and I think of them when I wear them.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

wilson said:


> Tools are going to be tough, because he likely has a full assortment already. And typically he will have specific, high-end tools in mind. It would be hard to get him a token tool that would be high quality. If he doesn't have a keychain knife, a good one is a Leatherman Micra or other small Leatherman. It's a small multitool, but is high quality and very useful. You can even get it engraved to make it more special.


This can be true, but think about it. Is there any high end tool that you DON'T want. Depending on the type of WW that someone does, there are choices.

I mean, do you have the $200 hard wood scribe that you would really like, but it seems too pretty to take out of the case. I don't, I would want it, but I would never buy it. 

I have a really nice set of calipers that I have not used yet, but have not had time, plus, they are just so pretty, I don't want to hurt them...


----------



## Anon Ten (Jan 11, 2019)

A nice wallet goes a long way, especially if his is worn out like most guys.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice high end leatherman tool or jerky of the month subscription


----------



## BecauseICan (Jan 21, 2019)

What kind of physical attention does he like that's not sexual? I'd get him something you can pamper him with. Ex: foot lotions. Wrap it up and after he opens it give him a nice long foot rub.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Andy1001 said:


> Before we were married my wife and I made a pact.
> If one of us rejected the other for sex for any reason whatsoever there was a forfeit to be paid.
> She decided what mine was and vice versa.
> Her forfeit is to cook me a bacon sandwich and give me a blowjob while I am eating said sandwich.
> I haven’t got it yet but I think it’s a great idea.🤗


Bacon is awesome with everything.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Get him a gift card for WOODCRAFT stores. It's all top grade quality stuff. He then gets exactly what he needs and you were the one who got it for him. The cool thing about that is every time he uses that tool he will think of you.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

lifeistooshort said:


> How about a nice bottle of whatever drink he likes?
> 
> Maybe scotch or bourbon?


Agreed. You bring me a bottle of Jameson or gentleman jack and I’m a smiling fool:grin2:


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> Before we were married my wife and I made a pact.
> If one of us rejected the other for sex for any reason whatsoever there was a forfeit to be paid.
> She decided what mine was and vice versa.
> Her forfeit is to cook me a bacon sandwich and give me a blowjob while I am eating said sandwich.
> I haven’t got it yet but I think it’s a great idea.🤗


Everything *really is* better with bacon.


----------

